# Case 585 Power Steering



## bearn (Apr 6, 2015)

I recently bought a Case 585 with a Bushhog loader on it. I don't know any history on it. I've already been researching this problem and I've changed the hydraulic fluid and filter. I've pulled the spool and spring. They came out easy. I still took some fine sandpaper and polished it. I've read some where about cutting a v in one end of the spool. I've not done this. If this is the next step which end of the spool do I cut, the end at the plug "bottom" or the end that is inserted into the MCV "top"? Oh yea, the loader works fine even at low RPM and the three point hitch and PTO appear to work fine.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Bearn, 

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If it's working fine, don't "fix" it. I wouldn't cut a "V" into anything without being absolutely certain that this is the correct thing to do. 

Firstly, tell us what your problem is??


----------



## bearn (Apr 6, 2015)

I guess that would help. I got wrapped up in telling what I had done and left that out. The steering works but it feels like manual steering. I understand that it runs off of the hydraulic pump. Possibly note enough flow to that circuit.


Thanks Sixbales for pointing this out. Yes I want to make sure what I'm doing before cutting anything.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Bearn,

First thing you need to get is a shop or service manual for your tractor. I personally use an I&T shop manual, and I've used it successfully for 30 years. About 100 pages. You can get on ebay for $25-$30 with free shipping. You can also get a full service manual on CD for $10-$15. Your choice. 

The manuals will have a troubleshooting section for the power steering. For each symptom, they will provide all possible causes. 

Incidentally, if cutting a "V" in the spool is recommended procedure, that should be in the manual. 

Another site I want you to become familiar with is the Messick's Farm Equipment website. Advertisers/Sponsors of this forum. See their ad on top of page. Click on their parts diagram button and then on CaseIH, enter 585 for your model , scroll down and select your tractor and go for it. Complete set of parts diagrams for your tractor. 

Good Luck.


----------



## bearn (Apr 6, 2015)

I've got an I&T manual on it's way. WalMart.com sells them. Where can I find the full service manual on CD? I've already been looking on Messick's web site.

Thanks for the info.


----------

